# Learn agility as soon as possilbe



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't give up! I hope you are sticking with it. It is really about the handler learning how to handle the courses and direct the dog. It is so much fun. I am by no means as good at it as my dog, but I enjoy it and we are learning together. When my my instructor runs my dog through a course they go perfectly. It's obvious I have a lot to learn. You can learn to be in the right place and when to signal correctly. One thing I have found is I need to slow down and make sure I know what I'm doing even in between obstacles.

I hope you keep at it.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I want to do agility, but I worry that *I* am not fit enough for it.  I figured I would just take agility classes and drop-in sessions so we could go at our own pace. 

I also hope you hang in there. Over the year that I've had Bear, it's taken us a while to get proficient at certain abilities. Just because it takes you longer to coordinate, doesn't mean you need to quit.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I attempted agility with my 2 older Goldens (they were around 2 at the time). While they seemed to enjoy it, they found it more exciting to leave the course and visit people!! Austin did, however, get a Q on his very first run at his very first trial and Lincoln was only seconds away from Qing. We kept at it but we eventually realized it just wasn't for them. 

Enter Lexx....I chose his breeding because I wanted a dog to do agility with. I put him in puppy agility at 4 months old thinking by the time he was 18 months or so, he would have a good solid foundation. However, 16 months later, I am questioning whether or not to stick it out or simply change clubs and instructors. I don't feel Lexx is where he should be after 16 months of training. I also don't feel like he's having a lot of fun at our classes which I think is very important. He loves to train but is much more receptive when there is some fun involved. I have spoken to others at the same club with the same instructor and get the same feedback. The dogs aren't progressing the way they should be. 

So while it's beneficial to start as early as you can, it's also equally important to find a club and instructor who has a good solid background in agility and teaching. Our instructor has been doing agility for some time with her dogs but her instruction isn't quite up to par. For that reason, Lexx and I may be looking elsewhere to continue his agility career.

In terms of handling...I find it difficult sometimes to keep up with Lexx because once he gets going, he is fast!! At a fun trial a month ago, he came out of a tunnel so fast, he knocked me over and I'm not a small person (5'8")!!! I get all tangled up in my crosses, run into Lexx but what the heck...we'll keep at it!!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I started puppy agility right after puppy preschool. while we did do obedience I classes, she had way more fun in agility classes. We went to the Zoom Room (it is a franchise, so there are a lot of them opening all over the USA.). 

I think the most important part was for the dog to have fun in the class....other places I went to seemed so dead serious. So I kept her in the Zoom Room puppy agility classes and we finally graduated to Agility 1 class and then II and III. At first the simple course set up inside the class seemed confusing....but eventually I got it and did not forget the right order. I think it helped that the classes were inside and not outside. My dog was more focused and the distance between the obstacles was not as great as a real agility event.

When my dog was about 20 months old I entered her in just the Jumpers with Weaves agility. ( the one just has a tunnel, 6 weave poles and jumps). I thought that it would be super hard to remember the course but it was not and my dog loves it. We try to go 1 weekend a month for agility starting this past Sept. and she has 2 qualifiying runs so far.

I am realizing that I still have lots to learn, but we are having FUN.
Don't give up on agility....you just need to find the right place or instructor for you and your dog.

oh......and there are lots of people (all ages too) out there competing that look like maybe they could lose some weight and maybe get in better shape....


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

goldenca said:


> oh......and there are lots of people (all ages too) out there competing that look like maybe they could lose some weight and maybe get in better shape....


Thank you for that! I saw a side bar on an agility class description explaining that handlers need to be physically fit b/c agility is physically demanding.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've actually just signed Kenzie up for beginning agility that starts 1/29. I'm very excited! She will be a few months shy of 2 years old.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

If you've done rally and open, you can definitely do agility without getting knocked down. Just slow your pace WAY down. Concentrate on keeping your dog controlled and just walk through the course, taking your time. A dog that can compete in open and rally advanced should be able to avoid tripping you as long as you don't flat run over the dog. (Which yes- I have done and which is why I say just go slow!)

Also ditto the suggestion for finding a 'fun' trainer. In my class right now, we've got 4 of us- a doodle, a chihuahua, a Pomeranian and my Lucky- we're all at about the same level and just starting to compete in CPE (rather than AKC) where it's a super supportive environment. It's just fun- we all move at our own pace and you can honestly Q at the lower levels without needing the human to run at all.

I say keep at it if you and your dogs like it. Just do it at a pace that's both fun and safe.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Agility does have physical demands BUT anyone can play. I know handlers on oxygen, in wheelchairs and my own instructor has to wear a leg brace now. I know handler ages from young juniors, to quite a bit older. All of them "enjoying" their time with their dogs. That is the important part. 

You don't want your dog to knock you down, they need to respect handler space. A good instructor can help you improve your handling technique. One possibility is have an experienced handler teach your dog so he learns at the same time with you. Yes an additional training session, I know that can be very hard it's just an option. 

Don't give up on agility. It's a fun game that sounds like your dog enjoys. I am not as young or fit as I once was. I'm luckier than some, envious of others. After every lesson I have, or trial I run, I tell myself I need to get in shape. Yet here I sit. I lack motivation. It won't stop me from playing or trying or trying to play. 

It doesn't matter if you are fast or slow you and your dog can have fun. I have a friend she is in her 70's mid at least. She has had 2 fast Goldens. Her dogs learned to work distance from her so she can move slower and they can run and play. Distance is an process dogs learn as they gain experience and confidence. Keep trying. 

It doesn't matter if you plan to trial or not. Agility is something both dogs and handlers can do at whatever level the pair are comfortable with. I'm going to add, not that it necessarily applies here, your dog doesn't have to be a border collie or be fast to have fun. I see so many handlers who struggle with their slow dogs get a fast one next time around. Don't know how they think it will work. I have a speedster, didn't expect it I like it, but my next dog I want a little slower. I will be considerably older and I want to have fun, not necessarily win. I can Q and reach goals just the same. You will see me running as long as I physically can and I think agility will keep me going longer because I do play and move. 

Enjoy the journey and playing with your dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karmageddon (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Sammy, 

You aren't the first to say that! I started agility this year (I'm 24) and most people I've met say - "I WISH I started at that age!" followed shortly by "I don't think it's fair that you get to run in the same division..." haha.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Brave said:


> I want to do agility, but I worry that *I* am not fit enough for it.  I figured I would just take agility classes and drop-in sessions so we could go at our own pace.
> 
> I also hope you hang in there. Over the year that I've had Bear, it's taken us a while to get proficient at certain abilities. Just because it takes you longer to coordinate, doesn't mean you need to quit.


There is a woman I do agility with who can barely walk. She's got her dog trained to listen to her command and follow her hand signals. So try it! It's too soon to give up.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I plan to start taking agility classes through the Mattaponi Kennel Club. They don't have the information for their 2014 classes up on their website yet. I will be mailing my registraiton form on the eve of the first day of the registration window. Oh yeah! Mercy's a natural in Agility. When she was 6 months old, I took her to a dog festival on a farm and she took to the agility course setup there like a pro. I have not had the opportunity to participate in agility since. I wanted to take agility classes last year, but I was so busy with other things then. I still hope Mercy takes to agility well in the beginner's agility class. Mercy is learning off lead heeling in the Novice class we are currently taking, so that should help.


----------

